
MonsterMash – A Single-View Approach to Casual 3D Modeling and Animation - phront
https://dcgi.fel.cvut.cz/home/sykorad/monster_mash
======
throwaway13337
Procedural animation tools are such an exciting area.

We've had some glimpses of what can be done but nothing modern.

Over a decade ago, I was excited that spore's creature creator would inspire a
real authoring tool but nothing seems to really have gotten there.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRr3lgckIAM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRr3lgckIAM)

Unity is our flash-like game authoring platform of today and it's animation
tools are nothing like what we once had. Flash was simpler and more fun 20
years ago.

We've really lost something here. Authoring in this area has become less
accessible.

------
Macuyiko
This reminds me a bit of Teddy by Takeo Igarashi [1], which turns out is from
1999 already. I remember playing with that when I was younger.

[1]: [https://www-ui.is.s.u-tokyo.ac.jp/~takeo/teddy/teddy.htm](https://www-
ui.is.s.u-tokyo.ac.jp/~takeo/teddy/teddy.htm)

------
skratlo
This is such a heartwarming work, finally some good use for all the HW, a
great, easy to use tool for story telling. It's also great that you chose to
make this a desktop app, and facilitate sharing and exchange with files.
Although, You could have packed all the data into single binary blob for
easier sharing.

------
tomovo
Looks great. Any chance this could make its way into Blender? That would be
really nice. The grease pencil tool could be used for the drawing.

------
codetrotter
The monsters and other creatures in those videos are super adorable. I can’t
wait for the program to be released and to try it myself. I am also hopeful
that it might be open source even.

~~~
senectus1
if it is, my son that's just getting into programming with unity will _love_
it...

~~~
sogen
Teddy[1], already mentioned in the comments, has a Unity version
[1]([https://assetstore.unity.com/packages/tools/modeling/teddy-9...](https://assetstore.unity.com/packages/tools/modeling/teddy-99075))

hope it helps!

~~~
senectus1
very cool thanks :-)

------
yowlingcat
Wow, this is incredible. The closest analog I can think of with widespread
support is 3D sculpting along the lines of ZBrush. Blender is fantastic, but
the lack of this kind of tooling has always made asset creation enough of a
commitment to put me off from trying to approach game-making casually. I guess
"casual game-making" is still an oxymoron for now, but I think tools like this
could change that.

------
nybblesio
This is super cool and I would pay Maya-level prices for it. For indie game
development, tools like this are gold.

Although MonsterMash is more advanced, this reminded me of Martin Hash's
Animation Master [1].

[1] [https://www.hash.com/software-14-en](https://www.hash.com/software-14-en)

------
ArtWomb
This was a pure joy to behold. There are several current modeling features
approaching this level of interactivity, but none this fine. Add mesh
denoising and subdivision and this is a production workflow quality tool ;)

------
YeGoblynQueenne
Very nice. It's interesting to see the flowing and organic shape of the
models. I'd be curious to see some meshes though to be honest. But this makes
me want to play with it!

------
bsenftner
Gawd I want this, I want to play with this, I want to hack this, I want
this...

